# I feel like i've failed...



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

After reading thread after thread of breeding success, with a broad spectrum of species, I feel like i've failed so far in my attempt at keeping dart frogs, as I feel that the ultimate aim is to complete the life cycle and witness breeding within the species. I keep a group of 4 P.Terribilis 'Yellow' who are approaching 20 months of age, I think they're a 2.2 group as i've witnessed 2 calling and also R.Vanzolinii which comprises a 1.0.3 group right now as i've only witnessed one calling- I hear both groups calling, I have vivariums setup to (hopefully) cater for their needs, they eat well, and get the appropriate vitamins and yet still no sign of eggs - anyone else in the same boat? I just feel a like i'm doing something fundamentally 'wrong'.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah hang in there I had some vents that were in the same boat. I waited and waited and waited and everyone told me they bred like rabbits not mine. I heard the male call but nothing. I started feeding a little heavier and increased the misting and two weeks later I found eggs. I know certain changes in an animals environment can stimulate breeding. I think most of us at one time or another have been in the same boat.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It just takes time. Perhaps you could try providing some tad drop pools in the viv within view of the breeder huts. You could also dramatically increase misting frequency(making sure it properly drains, and does not soak and sog the substrate). Make sure your temps are not too low. Feed liberally but not excessive. Provide alternate egg deposition sites. All these things CAN have a positive effect on breeding success, but the only real thing you can do for sure is be patient. All my best!

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Anthony, sometimes certain groups of frogs just breed more readily than others. I have one pair of Varadero that have produced maybe 20 offspring for me. I have another pair I have had just as long, under the same care, same conditions, that have only ever left one egg for me. That one completed morphing several days ago, but still no other eggs from that pair. You just keep trying and hopefully they'll get it right for you soon.
Good luck!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Anthony,

I think you should be way more stoked on yourself! First of all, Terribilis take a much longer time to mature than most darts. You said you are getting calling and your frogs are 20 months, thats perfect! It sounds like you are doing everything right, and I'm sure you will be finding clutches very soon! As for the Vanzos, they are sneaky little things and there is a very good possibility that if you have given them spots to deposit tads, they may have already done so without you knowing it! Calling is good my friend, both of your groups are showing signs of baby makin' so its only a matter of time! I look forward to seeing your post titled "I found eggs"!  
Chris


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I just say thanks to you guys for the pep talk, it's very much appreciated - such a wealth of knowledge, talented keepers and support on this site, I don't know what i'd do without it 

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, I have a trio of INIBICO variabilis which I got in January, which the male started calling almost immediately, and calls non-stop, and 2 frogs which have the right body shape for females, as well as several film cannisters in there for breeding. Nada. Then at the beginning of September, I got a quartet of UE Cayenne vents( amazonicus now) from zBrinks and I have 5 tads in the water and a couple of more clutches within the past month, and I didn't even know they were calling, because they sound almost exactly( to me) like the variabilis male. It took 13 months for my azureus to start laying( within the past month) and I'd had my campana auratus as adults for 8 months before I got eggs, so don't feel bad. They will breed when they're good and ready, and not a minute before.....

Zac


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't worry, I have 4 orange Terribilis who are over 2 years old. No calling, No courting.... 
I also have a pair of Patricias that are over a year old and I have calling and courting, but no eggs. 

It's definitely a waiting game!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Patience young Grasshopper (or is it young Fruit Fly in this hobby?)!

I've had tincs that took almost 3 years to breed, and are now my best breeders. The older the frogs are before they breed, the better long-term breeders they are, ime.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Patience young Grasshopper (or is it young Fruit Fly in this hobby?)!
> 
> I've had tincs that took almost 3 years to breed, and are now my best breeders. The older the frogs are before they breed, the better long-term breeders they are, ime.


Yep going on 3 years for my standard lamasii. Don't worry about it, just follow the advice on here.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just an update (and I await the 'I told you so' comments lol) :


DSC_0011 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

And the suspected pair :


DSC_0001 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I knew it! To me, getting a new group of frogs breeding for the first time is one of the best feelings you can get in this hobby! Congrats, way to hang in there til they did their thang! 
Chris


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Those frogs are beautiful! they need some time on the treadmill though! haha


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

Terribilis remind me of sumo frogs. Lol


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the look of those yellow terribs. they are one of my favorite frogs. I would get some, but I heard they are not a good begginner frog, and I am super novice. like I don't even have any darts yet kind of novice.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I knew it! To me, getting a new group of frogs breeding for the first time is one of the best feelings you can get in this hobby! Congrats, way to hang in there til they did their thang!
> Chris


Cheers, it's a pretty good feeling isn't it?



curlykid said:


> Those frogs are beautiful! they need some time on the treadmill though! haha


They aren't fat - they're just big boned 



BPwhiteheat said:


> Terribilis remind me of sumo frogs. Lol


They're extremely slim and sleek i'll have you know! 



frog dude said:


> I love the look of those yellow terribs. they are one of my favorite frogs. I would get some, but I heard they are not a good begginner frog, and I am super novice. like I don't even have any darts yet kind of novice.


They make GREAT beginner frogs. These were my first frogs, bought as a group of 3 month old froglets last August - they eat like pigs, are bold, gorgeous colours and do great in groups - perfect.

The only thing i'd say, as i'm from England where temps are cooler than in most of the US - they prefer temps on the cool side, low 70s are ideal.


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

gex23 said:


> After reading thread after thread of breeding success, with a broad spectrum of species, I feel like i've failed so far in my attempt at keeping dart frogs, as I feel that the ultimate aim is to complete the life cycle and witness breeding within the species. I keep a group of 4 P.Terribilis 'Yellow' who are approaching 20 months of age, I think they're a 2.2 group as i've witnessed 2 calling and also R.Vanzolinii which comprises a 1.0.3 group right now as i've only witnessed one calling- I hear both groups calling, I have vivariums setup to (hopefully) cater for their needs, they eat well, and get the appropriate vitamins and yet still no sign of eggs - anyone else in the same boat? I just feel a like i'm doing something fundamentally 'wrong'.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anthony


You just need to stick with it, putter around until you find something that works. I had a couple that didn't breed for over a year, as it took that long to figure out what they were lacking that my other frogs didn't care about. They're just now starting up again, and this after I changed everything around. Keep trying. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

sharpn2 said:


> You just need to stick with it, putter around until you find something that works. I had a couple that didn't breed for over a year, as it took that long to figure out what they were lacking that my other frogs didn't care about. They're just now starting up again, and this after I changed everything around. Keep trying. It'll happen eventually.


Funny you should bump this thread. The first clutch proved infertile, but about 30 minutes ago the same pair produced a clutch numbering between 30 and 35 eggs, which approx 50% of these looking fertile. Tips for seperating the fertile / non fertile eggs?

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I use a razor and carefully seperate good eggs from bad eggs. It took 2 yrs for my terribilis to start laying eggs and another year to get good ones. With the vanzos try to put a little deli container tilted against the back wall. You may find tads in it shortly. J


----------

